# استفسارات حول دورة التحكم الررقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخوتى الاحباب 
يمكنكمهنا وضع اى استفسارات او اى اسئله حول الدورة و إن شاء الله سوف نجاوب عليها 
اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم و ينفعنى بهذه الدورة وان تكون ميسرة إن شاء الله
و السلام عليم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## هندسة انتاج (24 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى محمد اسماعيل ووفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا والف شكر على المجهود العظيم ده وكان عندى استفسار معلش هل الدروس سيتم عملها بى دى اف او ورد فياريت تقولنا بحيث كل درس يبقى معها الملف بتاعه وشكرا


----------



## temo_love15 (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وأدعوا الله ان يكثر من امثالك


----------



## الحباسي (25 يونيو 2006)

عندى لكم اشتراك كيف يتم ادخاله الى المنتدى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخي الحبيب 
جزاك الله كل خير على درك الرائع
إن شاء الله الدروس سوف نوفرها pdf وإن شاء الله ممكن انت توفر فلاشه 
الله المستعان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 




mohammed_322003 قال:


> شكرا لك اخى محمد اسماعيل ووفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا والف شكر على المجهود العظيم ده وكان عندى استفسار معلش هل الدروس سيتم عملها بى دى اف او ورد فياريت تقولنا بحيث كل درس يبقى معها الملف بتاعه وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب temo_love15
جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك الطيبه 




temo_love15 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وأدعوا الله ان يكثر من امثالك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب الحباسي
لم افهم ماذا تقصد ارجو منك التوضيح
وجزاك الله كل خير


الحباسي قال:


> عندى لكم اشتراك كيف يتم ادخاله الى المنتدى


----------



## حمدكوم (25 يونيو 2006)

أشكر المهندس المشرف على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأدعو الله عز و جل أن يوفقه لكل خير
لدي سؤال ولو أظن انه سابق لأوانه : هل يوجد في الدورة تطبيق عملي أو تمارين يمكن ان تفيد المشترك؟


----------



## محسن 9 (25 يونيو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير لمشرفنا الغالي على هذه الدورة الرائعة فعلا ولجميع الاخوة الاعضاء 
السؤال هل من الممكن اضافة مواقع تساعد على نفس الموضوع ولك الشكر


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخي الحبيب 
جزاك الله كل خير على الرد الرائع 

اخي الحبيب الدورة التطبيف العملي مضمون الدورةو لانسبه للاخ ياسين نحن نحاول ان نقربك للواقع والحياه العمليه وهذالان البرنامج winntc هو هو البرنامج الخاص بالماكينه وهذا البرنامج سهل التعامل معه 
اما عن البرامج الاخرى يعلمالله اننا نحاول ان نوفر لكم شرحها و دورات فيها 
الى الاخوة الاحباب نحن لا نتوقف فالعلم والحمد لله كثير و المسلمين و الحمد لله كثير و العطائين والحمد لله كثير و الله الموفق ونحن نبحث دائما عن كل جديد من العلم حتى نقدمه لكم 
اسأل الله ان ينفعنى واياكم بهذا العلم 
و لا تنسونا فى الدعاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



حمدكوم قال:


> أشكر المهندس المشرف على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأدعو الله عز و جل أن يوفقه لكل خير
> لدي سؤال ولو أظن انه سابق لأوانه : هل يوجد في الدورة تطبيق عملي أو تمارين يمكن ان تفيد المشترك؟


----------



## ibm_mourad (25 يونيو 2006)

أولا ً جزاك الله خيرا ً ثم بالنسبة للبرنامج Winntc هل هو سيتاح هنا في المنتدى أم ماذا


----------



## صبحى البديوى (25 يونيو 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء نشكركم على هذا الشرح الجميل ولكن متى تبداء هذه الدوره وشكرا


----------



## الحالم (25 يونيو 2006)

مشكور م.محمد ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط وهو هل ان البرنامج winntc هو التحدث والمستخدم حاليا ؟؟؟


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
متى سيتم فتح باب الاشتراك مهندس محمد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله ورحمه الله وبركاته 
و اياكم يا اخي إن شاء الله سوف نوفر نسخه من البرنامج و شرح كامل له إن شاء الله 
اتمنى لك قضاء وقت مليئ بالافاده فى الدورة 



ibm_mourad قال:


> أولا ً جزاك الله خيرا ً ثم بالنسبة للبرنامج Winntc هل هو سيتاح هنا في المنتدى أم ماذا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي و ولكن فعلاً الدورة بدئت والدروس فيها سوف تطرح ولكن نحن نطرح جزء وننتظر الردود ربما يوجد شيئ غير مفهوم .
ولكن الدورة لحد الان مقدمه تمهيديه للبرمجه تعريف بالماكينه .



صبحى البديوى قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء نشكركم على هذا الشرح الجميل ولكن متى تبداء هذه الدوره وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب سوف اطرح موضوع إن شاء الله الليله و سوف يكون مغلق وسوف يفتح فى ميعادمعين 
وفيه تستطيع الاشتراك .


mohammed_322003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> متى سيتم فتح باب الاشتراك مهندس محمد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب الحالم 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي على شكرك ومرورك 
هذا البرنامج اخي الحبيب حديث ولكن هذا البرنامج المستخدم على الماكينه نفسها بمعنى انك فى اى مصن 



الحالم قال:


> مشكور م.محمد ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط وهو هل ان البرنامج winntc هو التحدث والمستخدم حاليا ؟؟؟


----------



## kisr (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sagam (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## jafersadeq (26 يونيو 2006)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم​تعيش يا أخ محمد على كلامك الجميل وفقك الله لخدمة السلام والمسلمين.​اسأل عن موعد الدورة.وهل ممكن ارسال البرنامج فقط لأطلع عليه. مع التقدير​اخوكم المهندس جعفر العراقي​email: free.engineer***********​


----------



## ام زهراء (26 يونيو 2006)

الحاسبه ncn هل هي تختلف عن حاسباتنا الشخصيه وهل البرنامج Winntc نستطيع تحميله فيها


----------



## MDREAM (26 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع و اريد ان اسالع عن برنامج Winntc

هل هذا اسم برنامج ام رمز للبرامج التى تعمل عن طريقها الاله

لاني اعرف ان لكل نوع من الالات هناك برنامح محدد

تحياتي

MDREAM


----------



## ص بس (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
حياك الله استاذنا محمد اسماعيل وعلى مجهوداتك لخدمة المسلمين
وفقك الله لما فيه صلاحك و المسلمين
لقد تابعت مسيتك كلها تقريبا وجل مشاركاتك القيمة فما عساني اقول
فاطلب من الله تعالى ان يبارك فيك و في عملك . واطلب من المشاركين الاعزاء ان يدعو الى اخينا محمد بالتوفيق والدوام .
انا صالح بس طالب ناشيء جديد من الجزائر "اوتوماتيك" احب الابتكارات والتعلم ومن اهدافي تحقيق ماكنة cnc . ارجو ان تقبلني في الدورة علما انني لا اعرف هل وصل العدد 20 ام مازال ولا اعرف كيفية التسجيل و شكرا جزيلا .
جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ابو اسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

اين يتم عقد مثل هذه الدورات (في اي المناطق والبلدان)


----------



## abumohammed (26 يونيو 2006)

*انا مبرمج كمبيوتر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. انا مبرمج كمبيوتر بس ما عندي شيء عن الالكترونكس هل ساجد صعوبة في فهم وتكبيق الدورة


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الشرح الجميل ووفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا والف شكر على المجهود العظيم ده are this program availlable to us &when we use it thank u for what are u doing for teaching us


----------



## شعاع الشمس (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخ محمد
بداية موفقة ومقدمة جيدة ونحن بانتظار المزيد، ولكن ياريت تقدم كم أكبر من المعلومات في كل محطة ليتم الرد عليها ويرتبط الموضوع ببعضه أكثر، لأنني أرى أن البعض بدأ يضع تساؤلات أراك ستتعرض لها قريبا.


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخوتي الاحباب 
بالنسبه للردود عليكم فانا بجمع مجموعه وارد عليها وذلك لضيقالوقت عندى اسأل الله ان يبارك لنا فى اوقاتنا واعمارنا لنمد الامه الاسلاميه بالنفع و العلم و اسأل الله ان يجعل كل اعمالنا فى ميزان حسناتنا .
واما بالنسبه لكل من يسأل عن البرنامج فإن شاء الله سوف نوفره قريبً ولكنانا اريد اى استفسار حول ما يكتبفىمواضيع الدورة لان المواضيع هاجزة وانا لم اصدق عليها الا بعد التأكد انالمواضيع المكتوبه لا يوجد فيها مشاكل .
كما احب ان اُعلمكل منيسأل عن الدورة انها بدئتفعلاً .......! سؤال غريب بصراحه ربنا يعنا علىالدر على الاخوه 




kisr قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



و اياكم اخي الحبيب




sagam قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير



و اياكم اخي 



jafersadeq قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تعيش يا أخ محمد على كلامك الجميل وفقك الله لخدمة السلام والمسلمين.
> اسأل عن موعد الدورة.وهل ممكن ارسال البرنامج فقط لأطلع عليه. مع التقدير
> اخوكم المهندس جعفر العراقي
> email: free.engineer***********​




ربنا يباركفيك اخي الحبيب ولكن إن شاء الله سوف يتم رفعالبرنامج إن شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

ام زهراء قال:


> الحاسبه ncn هل هي تختلف عن حاسباتنا الشخصيه وهل البرنامج Winntc نستطيع تحميله فيها



الى الاخت الفاضله ام زهراء 
ارجوتوضيح استفسارك لني بصراحهمش فاهم ولوفىاى عضو فاهميا ريت يوضحي الطلب 
و جزاكى الله كل خير 



MDREAM قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع و اريد ان اسالع عن برنامج Winntc
> 
> هل هذا اسم برنامج ام رمز للبرامج التى تعمل عن طريقها الاله
> 
> ...



اخي الحبيب MDREAM

جزاك الله كل خير يااخى 
ولا شكر على واجب مفروض على كل مسلم
اخي الحبيب هذا اسم البرنامج و اعتقد ان معطمالماكينات التى تعمل بنظام الفانوك 21 تعمل بهذا البرنامج لا نه يحتوى على الثلاثه مجموعات للاكواد G-code


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

ص بس قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> حياك الله استاذنا محمد اسماعيل وعلى مجهوداتك لخدمة المسلمين
> وفقك الله لما فيه صلاحك و المسلمين
> لقد تابعت مسيتك كلها تقريبا وجل مشاركاتك القيمة فما عساني اقول
> ...



اخي الحبيب 
و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير هذا فعلا مااريده منكم جميعاً الدعاء وانا اتمنى ذلك ان تكون من ا 20عضو 
ولكن اخي ان لمتلتحق بها من اجتهادك معنا ممكن ان تاخذها هديه من ادارة القسم 
او من اجتهادك فى الدورة وردك على الاسئله ومتابعتك من الممكن اضافتك فيها لان و الله مميزاتها كبيره جداً

و تابع هذا اللينك للالتحاق بهذه الدورةولمعرفت المشتركين فيها 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22229



ابو اسماعيل قال:


> اين يتم عقد مثل هذه الدورات (في اي المناطق والبلدان)



كيف الحال يا اخي ابو اسماعيل 
هذه الدورة إن شاء الله لوعقدت سوف اخبركم جميعاً وعلى العمومانا من مصر يعنى لو فى مشروع اللقاء الدورة سوف تكون فى مصر


----------



## مهند الكاطع (26 يونيو 2006)

جزيل الشكر لكم على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم ، السؤال الأول كيف يمكننا الحصول على البرنامج ، السؤال الثاني هل للمهندس الكيميائي الغير مختص بالبرمجة التعامل مع الدورة والتفاعل وفهمها بشكل جيد ؟! ارجو الأجابة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

abumohammed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. انا مبرمج كمبيوتر بس ما عندي شيء عن الالكترونكس هل ساجد صعوبة في فهم وتكبيق الدورة



و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال يا اخي abumohammed
لا إن شاء الله لا تجد ةاى صعوبه ونحن هنا نهتم باستفساراتكم اكثر من اى شيئ كما ترى 
جُزيتَ خيراًاخي الغالي 



مبروك عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الشرح الجميل ووفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا والف شكر على المجهود العظيم ده are this program availlable to us &when we use it thank u for what are u doing for teaching us



و عليكم السلامورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب مبروك عبدالله جزاك الله الف خير يا اخى و إن شاء الله البرنامج متاح لدينا ولكن نحن الان نركز فى الدورة فقط و لما يأتي ميعاد البرنامج سوف ارفعه لكم قبلها 



شعاع الشمس قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخ محمد
> بداية موفقة ومقدمة جيدة ونحن بانتظار المزيد، ولكن ياريت تقدم كم أكبر من المعلومات في كل محطة ليتم الرد عليها ويرتبط الموضوع ببعضه أكثر، لأنني أرى أن البعض بدأ يضع تساؤلات أراك ستتعرض لها قريبا.




اخي الحبيب الاخ شعاع الشمس انا برد إن شاء الله على مجموعه مجموعه كما ترى لضيق الوقت 
و جزاك الله كل خير اظن انني وفيت فى كل الردود واللى ليه سؤال انا تحت امره 
و إن شاء الله سوف نضغط اكثر ولكن المهم فى العاملي اخي الحبيب 

اخيراً انتهينا 

و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

مهند الكاطع قال:


> جزيل الشكر لكم على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم ، السؤال الأول كيف يمكننا الحصول على البرنامج ، السؤال الثاني هل للمهندس الكيميائي الغير مختص بالبرمجة التعامل مع الدورة والتفاعل وفهمها بشكل جيد ؟! ارجو الأجابة



البرنامج إن شاء الله سوف يطرح لكم فى وقته و سوف يطرح على هذا الملتقى 
اما لسؤال الثاني لقد اشرت فى مقدمه المستوى الاول من الدورة الاجابه بانه لا يشترط ان تكون مهندس ميكانيكا
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## aseer30 (26 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله فعلا دورة هادفة بارك الله في مشرفنا القائم بالدورة ووفقه لكل خير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

aseer30 قال:


> ما شاء الله فعلا دورة هادفة بارك الله في مشرفنا القائم بالدورة ووفقه لكل خير



ربنا يباركفى اخون
aseer30ا


----------



## عبدالظاهر (26 يونيو 2006)

ممكن اخى اين البرنامج وممكن نستخدم master cam ايضا فى هذة الدورة وجزاك الله خير وانى احبك فى الله


----------



## eng_essam (26 يونيو 2006)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خير مهندس محمد على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالظاهر (26 يونيو 2006)

ممكن ان يكون موجود pdf للدورة كامل للاستفادة بعد ذلك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامة جودة (26 يونيو 2006)

متى يكون معاد الدورة؟
هل يكون معها dvd
شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ادهم صبرى (27 يونيو 2006)

فعلا انا بشكر ربنا انكم بتتعبو نفسكم على الشغل الجميل دة انا كنت طالب فى الصنايع وكنت باخد الحاجات دى ونتم رجعتونى ليها تانى للان الميكانيكا عشقى


----------



## mfm (27 يونيو 2006)

الأخ محمد إسماعيل : ماهو الفرق بين أل Plc وcnc نرجو الإفادة...


----------



## فتح الرحمن يس اسحق (27 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك علي هذا العمل الرائع المفيد وطلب منك المذيد في هذا البرنامج


----------



## waissy (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته 
اني المهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق واشكركم لمشاركتي في هذه الدورة 
وارجوا من لله تبارك وتعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## waissy (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
اشكركم وارجوا من لله تبارك وتعالى ان يعينكم على اتمام الدورة 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابراهيم سعد (27 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي الكريم هل هذا النوع من التحكم هو نفسه التحكم المنطقي المبرمج plc ؟
اذا الجواب لا "إذا ما الفرق؟ وشكرا.........


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 يونيو 2006)

عبدالظاهر قال:


> ممكن اخى اين البرنامج وممكن نستخدم master cam ايضا فى هذة الدورة وجزاك الله خير وانى احبك فى الله



و اياكم اخي سوف احاول تحضير لدورة له مخصوص




eng_essam قال:


> جزاك الله خير مهندس محمد على هذا المجهود



و اياكم اخى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 يونيو 2006)

عبدالظاهر قال:


> ممكن ان يكون موجود pdf للدورة كامل للاستفادة بعد ذلك وجزاك الله خير



و اياكم اخي من المؤكد وجود فايل pdf 



اسامة جودة قال:


> متى يكون معاد الدورة؟
> هل يكون معها dvd
> شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع



ربنا يبارك فيك اخي الحبيب 
إن شاء الله سوف نُدعم بافلام فديو لعيونكم ولكن عبئ عليا لا اجتازة الا بدعائكم لي
هذا هو طلبي الوحيد


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 يونيو 2006)

ادهم صبرى قال:


> فعلا انا بشكر ربنا انكم بتتعبو نفسكم على الشغل الجميل دة انا كنت طالب فى الصنايع وكنت باخد الحاجات دى ونتم رجعتونى ليها تانى للان الميكانيكا عشقى




جزاك الله خيراً يا اخي و انا و ادارة الملتقى تحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 يونيو 2006)

mfm قال:


> الأخ محمد إسماعيل : ماهو الفرق بين أل Plc وcnc نرجو الإفادة...




اه موضوعك كبير ولكن لتُعم الفائده سوف اطرحه فى الدورة الى انى لست لى خبره لمجال plc



فتح الرحمن يس اسحق قال:


> اشكرك علي هذا العمل الرائع المفيد وطلب منك المذيد في هذا البرنامج



و نحن ايضاُ نشكرك 




waissy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته
> اني المهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق واشكركم لمشاركتي في هذه الدورة
> وارجوا من لله تبارك وتعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة




و اياكم اخي الحبيب اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين 




waissy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق
> اشكركم وارجوا من لله تبارك وتعالى ان يعينكم على اتمام الدورة
> ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم



و اياكم اخي الحبيب اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين
و مرحباً باخواننا فى العراق 




ابراهيم سعد قال:


> يا اخي الكريم هل هذا النوع من التحكم هو نفسه التحكم المنطقي المبرمج plc ؟
> اذا الجواب لا "إذا ما الفرق؟ وشكرا.........




اخي الكريم سوف انوه على هذه النقطه فى المشاركه القادمه إن شاء الله فى الدورة 

ودمتم فى رعايه الله وامنه


----------



## waissy (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
بارك لله لكم وجزاكم الله


----------



## kkhamd (28 يونيو 2006)

*الشكر الجزيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
او ان اشكركم على هذه الايضحات حول الدورة واود ان استفسر عن اي برامج خاصة 
تستخدم بماكنات خاصة بالبلاستيك ويمكن استخدام البرنامج لهذه المواكن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والله الموفق 
اخوكم 
خالد حمد 
جدة


----------



## ياسين2999 (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ,
أخى العزيز المهندس محمد إسماعيل , لى سؤال صغير :
هل CNC هى نفسها GMAO هى بالفرنسية و معناعا (تسيير الصيانة بإستخدام جهاز الحاسب الألى ) أى صيانة الأجهزة , و من أشهر البرامج ( scada and dcs ) و يستخدمان غالبا في المصانع و من طرف الشركات البترولية لمراقبة الأنابيب و الأبار ,
أرجو الإفادة مشكور ,
تحياتى ,
ياسين .


----------



## ENGZIZO (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع وننتظر المزيد وفقكم الله


----------



## محمدأنور (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المهندس/محمد
نشكرك على هذه الدورة ونرجو المزيد للافادة وشكرا 
محمد انور


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (29 يونيو 2006)

عندى سؤال مهم وفنى شويى اه نوع المنفذ الخارج من الكمبيوتر هل هو
يو اس بي
ولا
المنفذ المتوازى (منفذ الطباعه
ولا
المنفذ التسلسلى - منفذ الاتصالات
ولا 
منفذ الانتر فيس


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (29 يونيو 2006)

اقصد يعنى المنفذ الحستخدمة فى المشروع


----------



## MOHSEN_2007 (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
اخى الكريم الغالى محمد اسماعيل جزاكم الله خيرا على دورتك القيمة فى افاده المسلمين
واسال الله تعالى ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وارجوا منك اخى التوضيح بين الCNC و DNC 
والفرق بين برمجة الفيجوال بيسك و ++C 
واريد الاستفسار عن معلومات punching CNC وما الفرق بينها وبين باقى ماكينات ال CNC 
وايضا اهم تطبيقات الCNC

اخوك محسن


----------



## هاله (29 يونيو 2006)

*دورة جيدة*

:13: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اريد ان اشارك فى تلك الدورة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدكوم (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
عفوا أين تكملة الدورة ؟


----------



## افلاك مصر (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بداية اود ان اتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعا علي مجودكم الرائع واخص بالشكر كاتب المقال وعلي وجه الخصوص ما تطرق اليه بالمقدمه فكم نحن بحاجة الي الصدق مع النفس ثم الغير
واود ان اطلب منك اخي الكريم ان تفيدني بمرجع متخصص عن موضوع الدورة لان هذا الموضوع حيوي وهام جدا بالنسبة لي 
وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا
اخيك
م/ منير ابوالخير
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​​


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
متى سيتم فتح باب الاشتراك مهندس محمد عودة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2006)

kkhamd قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> او ان اشكركم على هذه الايضحات حول الدورة واود ان استفسر عن اي برامج خاصة
> تستخدم بماكنات خاصة بالبلاستيك ويمكن استخدام البرنامج لهذه المواكن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب 
اخي ارجو منك التوضيح ان كنت تقصد ماكينات المخارط او الفرايز التىيتم عليها تصنيع الاجزاء البلاستيك فمن المؤكد ان الماكينهتستخدم نفس البرنامج
اخي الحبيب احب ان انبهك لشيئ ان البرنامج ليس هوالوحيد المستخدم فى الcnc ولكن يوجد العديد من البرامج و منها الافضل .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2006)

ياسين2999 قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> أخى العزيز المهندس محمد إسماعيل , لى سؤال صغير :
> هل CNC هى نفسها GMAO هى بالفرنسية و معناعا (تسيير الصيانة بإستخدام جهاز الحاسب الألى ) أى صيانة الأجهزة , و من أشهر البرامج ( scada and dcs ) و يستخدمان غالبا في المصانع و من طرف الشركات البترولية لمراقبة الأنابيب و الأبار ,
> أرجو الإفادة مشكور ,
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
كيف الحال اخي الحبيب 
لا ليس هذا له علاقه بالcnc 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2006)

engzizo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مجهود رائع وننتظر المزيد وفقكم الله



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير 
و اسأل الله ان يكونهذا المجهود نافع لاخوتى الاحباب وان يجزيني عليه ربي 



محمدأنور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ المهندس/محمد
> نشكرك على هذه الدورة ونرجو المزيد للافادة وشكرا
> محمد انور



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخي الحبيب محمد انور جزاك الله كل خير و المزيد جي إن شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2006)

Mostafa Alpha قال:


> اقصد يعنى المنفذ الحستخدمة فى المشروع





Mostafa Alpha قال:


> عندى سؤال مهم وفنى شويى اه نوع المنفذ الخارج من الكمبيوتر هل هو
> يو اس بي
> ولا
> المنفذ المتوازى (منفذ الطباعه
> ...



*و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته*​الاخ مصطفى اكيد انت تتكلم عن وضع الكي بورد فى الماكينه 
يوجد نوعان 
1-لوحه تحكم خاصه بالماكينه 
هذا يتم توصيله بوصله خاصه فى الماكينه 
2- يوجد كي بورد مثل الكمبيوتر لانهفعلاً يوجد كمبيوتر عادى مثل المستخدم العادى (desktop)
واتمنى ان ده يكون قصدك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2006)

MOHSEN_2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم الغالى محمد اسماعيل جزاكم الله خيرا على دورتك القيمة فى افاده المسلمين
> واسال الله تعالى ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> وارجوا منك اخى التوضيح بين الCNC و DNC
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب محسن2007جزاك الله كل خير على اسئلتك التى ارى انها جميله ورائعه
و إن شاء الله لم اجاوب عليها هنا ولكن سوف اجاوب عليها فى الدورة لاهميتها 
اما عن
والفرق بين برمجة الفيجوال بيسك و ++C
هل تقصد ما الفرق بين البرمجه فى الcnc و بين ما ذكرت 
و جزاك الله كل خير 



هاله قال:


> :13: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اريد ان اشارك فى تلك الدورة
> جزاكم الله خيرا



*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
الاخت الفاضله هاله 
جزاك الله كل خير 
وهذا الموضوعطرح من فترهو العجيب ان الاخوه لا يتطلعوا على ما بداخل القسم و انا بصراحه تركته عشان اللى يشوفه هواللى يستحق انه يكون معانا فى الدورة 
ابحثى فى مواضيع القسم وسوف تجدى موضوع للاشتراك والحقى عشان 20 عضة فقط 





حمدكوم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عفوا أين تكملة الدورة ؟




و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب انا اعتزر و الله عن تقصير ولكن هى جهزه ولكن نحن نبحث عن طريقهامننيهتامن حق الفكره والموضوع من النقل


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2006)

افلاك مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بداية اود ان اتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعا علي مجودكم الرائع واخص بالشكر كاتب المقال وعلي وجه الخصوص ما تطرق اليه بالمقدمه فكم نحن بحاجة الي الصدق مع النفس ثم الغير
> واود ان اطلب منك اخي الكريم ان تفيدني بمرجع متخصص عن موضوع الدورة لان هذا الموضوع حيوي وهام جدا بالنسبة لي
> وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا
> اخيك
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب 
لايوجد مراجع ولكن الاخ ياسين نزل بعض الكتب ممكن انتستعين بها
و نحن ننتظر انتهاء الدورة و سوف نتفرغ لعمل مكتبه للقسم و هى الان تحت الانشاء
و ارجوالتواصل على الملتقى.



mohamed ouda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> متى سيتم فتح باب الاشتراك مهندس محمد عودة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



و عليكم السلامورحمه الله وبركاته 
ابحث ففى مواضيع القسم وسوف تجد ما تريده و الحق بسرعه عشان العدد 20 عضو فقط 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## yassine-maroc (1 يوليو 2006)

ياسين2999 قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> أخى العزيز المهندس محمد إسماعيل , لى سؤال صغير :
> هل CNC هى نفسها GMAO هى بالفرنسية و معناعا (تسيير الصيانة بإستخدام جهاز الحاسب الألى ) أى صيانة الأجهزة , و من أشهر البرامج ( scada and dcs ) و يستخدمان غالبا في المصانع و من طرف الشركات البترولية لمراقبة الأنابيب و الأبار ,
> أرجو الإفادة مشكور ,
> ...


Salamo alikom 
Gmao Mean gestion de maintenance assistée sur ordinateur 
Management maintenance In computer
the Best Softwares
are Optimaint from apisoft -Maintimedia from tribofilm
You cant find them "


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

شكراااااااا يااستاذنا كنت اود معرفه لينك برنامج winnc
حتى يكون جاهزاااا لا ستكمال الدوره 
هل فاتنى شىء انا قرائت الدوره ولقيتها من البدايه
بس كنت عايز اطمئن انتم لسه فى البدايه


----------



## محسن 9 (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي المشرف لااعرف سبب لعدم ردك على سؤالي هل من الممكن وضع موقع يخص هذه الدورة يستفيد منها الجميع وفيه كل مايخص : cnc ويعتبر مرجع ولك وللجميع كل شكر على جهودكم الرائعة حقا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 يوليو 2006)

محسن 9 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي المشرف لااعرف سبب لعدم ردك على سؤالي هل من الممكن وضع موقع يخص هذه الدورة يستفيد منها الجميع وفيه كل مايخص : cnc ويعتبر مرجع ولك وللجميع كل شكر على جهودكم الرائعة حقا




و عليكم السلا ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب محسن 9 
انا اسف من الممكن اكونرديت عليك فى مشركه اخرى 
احب ان اعلمك شيئ ان هذه الدورة اول ددورة تلقى على مستوى المواقعالعربيه كلهاو انها الحمد للهفيها كم معلوامت مستخرج من مراجع كبيرهو منكتب عاليه و من كتب تدجريبه للفنين و كل هذا بالاضافه الى تلقيحي و تعديلي لها ليس للاخطأ لا انا لا اجرء على ان اعدل على اساتذتى ولكن تعديل فىالاسلوب لكي يصل لكل الاخوه اما عن مواقع تعطي الدورة فانا للعلم لا انقل مواضيع من اى موقع نهائياً الا مقال وهو خارج الدورة ولقد اشرت انهمنقول و لاتوجد لدي اىمواقع تعطي دوراة لا عربيه ولا اجنبيه لان مثل هذه الدوراة اقسم لك انها غاليه الثمن و اسأل اهل الخبره لا يوجد موقع يعطيها مجانياً الا هذا الموقع و احمد ربك و الحمد لله رب العالمين 
اللهم ارزقنى الاخلاص فى القول والعمل و اللهم زدني من العلم يا رب العالمين 
واى استفسار انا حاضر
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 يوليو 2006)

Ghazala_mea قال:


> شكراااااااا يااستاذنا كنت اود معرفه لينك برنامج winnc
> حتى يكون جاهزاااا لا ستكمال الدوره
> هل فاتنى شىء انا قرائت الدوره ولقيتها من البدايه
> بس كنت عايز اطمئن انتم لسه فى البدايه



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته​اخي الحبيب جزاك الله كل خير انا اخوك ليس استاذك لاتعطوني اكثر من حقى انا لا اساوى شيئ حتى اكون استاذاً لكم انا اريد ان افعل اى شيئ اى شيئ يرضى ربي واقدمه يوم القيامه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
واشهدكم ان نصف جزاء هذه الدورة انا اوهبه لاخي زويد رحمه الله كان زميلى فى الدراسه و توافاه الله كصدقه جاريه له اسأل الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناته و ان يرحمه اسألكم الدعاء له وتفاعلكم فيها و نفعها لكم كلها تفيده. 
اما عن الدورة فهي فى بدايتها و اسأل الله ان ينفعنى وينفكم بها 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## smart_storm (3 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

السلام عليكم

"اللهم أنا نعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع"

أولا  أريد أن أتقدم بخالص شكري لكم لضمي لهذه الدورة وأتاحة الفرصة لنا لنتعلم كما أشكر أخونا م/عبدالظاهر لمساعدتنا في الوصول لهذه الدورة

1لدي بعض الاسئلة في الجزء الذي تم طرحه انت قلت أن البرنامج الذي تتم كتابته لشغلة معينة يتم تنفيذه علي أجزاء "BLOCKES" كل بلوك علي حدة وأنه لا يوجد طريقة للتخزين أي عدم وجود ميموري 

هل هذا يعني أنه عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي ان البرنامج سيعود من الصفر ام ماذا سيحدث؟

2 هل توجد برامج simulation علي الكمبيوتر لمحاكلة عمل الماكينات 

3 هل ماكينات PCB MILL الخاصة باللوحات تندرج تحت CNC 

4 أريد أن أعرف عن ال "CAM CAD " هل سيتم التطرق لها في الدورة

5 نحن في انتظار الاجزاء المتبقية من الدورة فأعتقد انها تاخرت ام ان التسلل في هكذا

أكرر شكري وأسف لو كان هناك بعض الاسئلة "الغبية" لأننا هنا من أجل التعلم ونبقي دائما نتعلم

"وماأوتيتم من العلم ألا قليلا"


----------



## xmen425 (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم كيفك استاذ محمد ....
والله شيفنا انك عامل دورة cncوانشالله نستفيد منها 
يالله سلام


----------



## Ghazala_mea (4 يوليو 2006)

فعلا انا كنت ابحث عن اى سؤال ولكن لان الموضوع جديد على لم اعرف فى ماذا اسال
ولكن الذكى اخى سمارت طرح اسئله فى قمه الروعه وطبعا ننتظر الرد عليها كالعاده منكم
واشكر اخى سمارت على ذلك فهو كعادته يضيف ولو بسؤاله


----------



## عبدة (4 يوليو 2006)

[frame="13 70"] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ الأخو/ ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترومون 
تحيه طبيه وبعد.​الموضوع / اريد استفسار عن المجال المناسب 
بالإشارة الي الموضوع بعاليه نرجو منكم بإرشادي في أي مجالي ادخل من مجالات الهندسة.
هل هندسة أجهزة طبيه أو مكنيك أو معماري أو اي مجال في الهندسة ترونه مناسب من حيث 
ان هذى التخصص مطلوب بكثره والمجال الممتاز ..
ولكم من جزيل الشكر والتقدير،،،

[/frame]​


----------



## عبدة (4 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم














الأخو/ ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترومون 
تحيه طبيه وبعد.​الموضوع / اريد استفسار عن المجال المناسب 
بالإشارة الي الموضوع بعاليه نرجو منكم بإرشادي في أي مجالي ادخل من مجالات الهندسة.
هل هندسة أجهزة طبيه أو مكنيك أو معماري أو اي مجال في الهندسة ترونه مناسب من حيث 
ان هذى التخصص مطلوب بكثره والمجال الممتاز ..
ولكم من جزيل الشكر والتقدير،،،


----------



## Bonzi83 (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ghazala_mea (5 يوليو 2006)

متى سيكتمل الاجزاء الاخرى من الدوره ممكن مواعيد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبد الله الموحد (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يا عالم يا ناس والله اني محتاج لهذه الدورة جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااا.
كيف استطيع الاشتراك فيها 
ارجو منكم ان تشركوني في الدورة لكي تحققوا هدف الدورة والذي هو فائدة طلاب العلم .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (6 يوليو 2006)

smart_storm قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...




و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخي الحبيب 
اولاً جزاك الله كل خير على طرحك لهذه الاسئله 
اولاً بالنسبه للسؤال الاول 

 انت قلت أن البرنامج الذي تتم كتابته لشغلة معينة يتم تنفيذه علي أجزاء "BLOCKES" كل بلوك علي حدة وأنه لا يوجد طريقة للتخزين أي عدم وجود ميموري 

هل هذا يعني أنه عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي ان البرنامج سيعود من الصفر ام ماذا سيحدث؟

فعلاً وهذا فى النظام القديم جداً فى التحكم الرقمي و اما عن النظام الحالى فاذا انقطع التيار الكهربي فيوجد بطاريه لتحافظ على البرنامج حتى لا يٌعاد مره اخرى .......و من الممكن الزياده داخل كتاب الدورة مٌدعم بصور إن شاء الله عن ماكينه وير كت بالتحكم الرقمي .

هل توجد برامج simulation علي الكمبيوتر لمحاكلة عمل الماكينات

نعم يوجد برنامج editor cnc simulation غير متصل مع الماكينه 

 هل ماكينات PCB MILL الخاصة باللوحات تندرج تحت CNC


و الله يا اخي كلمه cnc ليست كلمه عاديه تطلق على الماكينات ولكن هى خاصيه او نظام متبع فى الماكينه 
Computer Numerical Control التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب و كان الاله تعمل بنظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب فإنها تندرج تحت مسمي ال cnc

 أريد أن أعرف عن ال "CAM CAD " هل سيتم التطرق لها في الدورة
لا يا اخي سنحاول إن شاء الله ولكن سوف نتكلم بشكل جيد عنها إن شاء الله فى المستقبل فى دورة اخرى 

 نحن في انتظار الاجزاء المتبقية من الدورة فأعتقد انها تاخرت ام ان التسلل في هكذا

اخي الحبيب المعلومات موجوده كلها ولكن نحن نحاول ان نحمي المعلومات التى توجد فى الدورة وإن شاء الله انتظرها قريباً 

جزاك الله كل خير يا ريت اكون وفيت فى الاسئله و لو فى شيئ راسلني مره اخرى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (6 يوليو 2006)

xmen425 قال:


> السلام عليكم كيفك استاذ محمد ....
> والله شيفنا انك عامل دورة cncوان شا الله نستفيد منها
> يالله سلام



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي الحبيب 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
و إن شاء الله سوف تستفيد منها


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (6 يوليو 2006)

Ghazala_mea قال:


> فعلا انا كنت ابحث عن اى سؤال ولكن لان الموضوع جديد على لم اعرف فى ماذا اسال
> ولكن الذكى اخى سمارت طرح اسئله فى قمه الروعه وطبعا ننتظر الرد عليها كالعاده منكم
> واشكر اخى سمارت على ذلك فهو كعادته يضيف ولو بسؤاله



وإن شاء الله قد اجبنا وكما ذكرت فى المشاركه الماضيه اننا نحاول ايجد طريقه لحمايه الدورة ليس النظرى ولكن اعداد البرنامج لاان النظرى مجمع من كتب و من مراجع ولكن مع بعض التعديلات و الاضافات لكى توصل المعلومه بافضل طريق ليس تعديل على الكاتب لسمح الله و لكن شرح البرنامج وهكذا لان هذا الكتاب إن شاء الله سوف يٌسجل


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (6 يوليو 2006)

عبدة قال:


> [frame="13 70"]
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ الأخو/ ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترومون
> تحيه طبيه وبعد.​الموضوع / اريد استفسار عن المجال المناسب
> بالإشارة الي الموضوع بعاليه نرجو منكم بإرشادي في أي مجالي ادخل من مجالات الهندسة.
> ...



*و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته​*جُزيت َخيراً اخي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (6 يوليو 2006)

Bonzi83 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



*و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته​*و اياك مثله اخي الحبيب 



Ghazala_mea قال:


> متى سيكتمل الاجزاء الاخرى من الدوره ممكن مواعيد جزاكم الله خير



*و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
و اياك مثله اخي إن شاء الله قريباً وذلك لانى و الله مشغول جداً اسئلك الدعاء لي 



عبد الله الموحد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا عالم يا ناس والله اني محتاج لهذه الدورة جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااا.
> كيف استطيع الاشتراك فيها
> ارجو منكم ان تشركوني في الدورة لكي تحققوا هدف الدورة والذي هو فائدة طلاب العلم .




وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اجتهد اخي و الدورة مفتوحه للجميع ولكن يفرق المشترك انه له مميزاتو هدايا اظن يعنى لو انت تريد العلم لن يكون الاشتراك مهم للدرجه العاليه عندك 
و لكن باب الاشتراك مفتوح لمن يجتهد ويصل اليه


*و كما انبه الاخوه الذين يطرحون اسئلتهم اننى اجيب على مجموعه مجموعه وذلك لانى مشغول فى اشياء كثيره منها اعداد الدورة*​


----------



## هشامم (6 يوليو 2006)

اخي في الله اولا اود شكرك علي عملك هذا واود ان استفسر عن عرض لغات البرمجة المستخدمة في هذا العمل


----------



## Ghazala_mea (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرااااااااا يا باشمهندس فانت رمز للعطاء


----------



## smart_storm (7 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا علي الرد*

[FRAME="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم

أولا ربنا يعينك علي مشاغلك وجزاك الله كل خير علي ما تقدمه

ثانيا هل سيتم أدراج برنامج editor cnc simulation في الدورة وأذا لا فكبف يتم الحصول عليه 

لاني جديد علي المنتدي 

ثالثا بالنسبة لحماية المكتوب وخاصة الكتاب انا اللي فهمته انا سنتظر حتي يتم تسجيل الكتاب أم انا مخطأ

أخيرا أن كان الهدف هو عدم نقل الموضوع نهائيا ألي منتديات أخري ولو بصفة "منقول" وهذا ما لا أتمناه لأنه سيصبح أحتكار علم فهذا حق لك أولا وأخيرا

اما أذا كان الهدف هو عدم سرقة الموضوع أي نسبه ألي شخص أخر فالامر ليس معقدا كثيرا

فقط أجعل ما تكتيبه من كتابة ومن صور عبارة عن" صور" وضع عليها أسمك وأسم المنتدي أي أن خلفية المواضيع ستكون عبارة عن أسمك وأسم المنتدي فالبتالي من المستحيل عرض الموضوع 

بدون أسمك وأسم المنتدي حتي لو لم يكتب منقول فان الخلفية ستوضح ذلك

أما بالنسبة للبرامج أجعل لها باسورد وأعطه للمشتركين فقط 

هذه وجهة نظري وأرجو ان تعذوروني ان كنت مخطأ 

شكرا لكم مجددا ونسال الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لمل فيه خير هذه الامة:13:
[/FRAME]


----------



## abbass (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..........
كنت عاوز بس اعرف موعد الدوره...........
سلام..........


----------



## عبد الله الموحد (8 يوليو 2006)

يا اخي محمد سؤالي هو اين اذهب لاشاهد او اقرا الدورة 
عندما اذهب الى صفحة الدورة لا اشاهد الا درس واحد وهو المقدمه ووالله الذي لا اله الا هو اني في امس الحاجه لمثل هذه الدورة حيث انني خريج كلية الهندسه قسم الميكاترونيكس ولدي بعض المعلومات النضريه عنها ولكني بحاجه ماسه جدا جدا جدا لها 
ارجوكم انت تفعلوا المستطاع لجعلي قادر على مشاهدة وقراءة دروس الدورة عبر هذا الموقع المتميز .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (8 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني المشاركين في الدورة سنتابع الدروس قريباً باذن الله
​


----------



## hamada_n29 (9 يوليو 2006)

هل ممكن اطبق nc على مكن نسيج كمبيوتر


----------



## yassine-maroc (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فإدا كنت إستعملت أسلوب التجريح
فأنا أتسف على ماصدر مني في لحظة غضب إنتقد ياأخي ما شءت ولكن أسلوبك هو الدي دفعني لدلك


----------



## ahmed galal (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (10 يوليو 2006)

*رسالة ود واحترام لكل المشاركين في دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc)*

الاخوة المشاركين في دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب (cnc)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع طرح لنقاش الاستفسارات حول دورة التحكم
وليس اراء الاعضاء حول مشرف القسم

ونحن في ادارة الملتقى عندنا ثقة في الاخ محمد اسماعيل وطريقة ادارته للقسم
الرجاء من الاعضاء الكرام اخذ التالي في الحسبان:
- الدورة ستكون على حلقات متتابعة وليست دفعة واحدة
- متابعة الدورة حسب ما يطرح من الاخ محمد وحسب ما خطط له
- الاسئلة والاستفسارات تكون حسب الجزء المشروح

رجاء خاص للجميع نحن نريد مشاركات فعالة ولا نريد انتقادات ولن نترك اي مشاركة انتقاد للمشرف الاخ محمد اسماعيل.

من اراد اي استفسار غير موضوع الشرح الرجاء مراسلة الاخ محمد على الرسائل الخاصة ومن لم يبلغ 25 مشاركة بامكانه طرح موضوعه بقسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات وسيجد الرد باذن الله.


----------



## salam_alhili (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي العزيز على
وفقكم الله انشاء جل وعلاهذه المعلومات


----------



## المصمم الصناعى (10 يوليو 2006)

[frame="5 70"]بارك الله بك مهندسنا الغالى 
وننتظرك بفارغ الصير[/frame]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (10 يوليو 2006)

طيب ... نحن جميعا بالانتظار ... ونأمل التوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالظاهر (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم لماذا التاخير على تكمله الدورة هل فى شىء اتمنى اخى ان تكون بخير


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم الاخ محمد مشغول في بعض التكليفات الاخرى وسيكون معكم قريباً.....:20: 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## CNC Prof. (12 يوليو 2006)

Good luck for everyone and
 goodbye​


----------



## شعاع الشمس (13 يوليو 2006)

الأخ مهاجر:
ممكن تبلغونا على الأقل متى ستستأنف الدورة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الى كل اخ ينتظر الدورة و بالاخص شعاع الشمس 
نحن فى طريقنا لفكره جديده الدورة متوقفه الان الى حين الترتيب مع الادارة لحمايه الدورة على الملتقى.
واظن اننى اعلمتك على الخاص ..........

اعلامي لكل الاخوه الحاضرون و المشتركين و الغير مشتركين 
الدورة متوقفه الان
و إن شاء الله سيتم الاتصال مع الادارة فى بعض امور الدورة و بعدها سوف نطرحها 
الاخوه يجب عليها الصبر
و عندها سوف تعلمك الادارة على الخاص إن شاء الله على ميعاد استكمال الدورة 
اظن كده احنا خلصنا الكلام فى هذا الموضوع انتظر رساله اخ شعاع الشمس.​​


----------



## yassine-maroc (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شعاع الشمس (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يابشمهندس محمد
واضح جدا وسننتظر بعون الله
تمنياتي بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
أخوكم شعاع الشمس​


----------



## shadieljabal (15 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
ب لو سمحت عندي سؤال وهو متى يكون الدرس التالي؟


----------



## مسلم صناعي (15 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## Ghazala_mea (19 يوليو 2006)

شكرااااااااا على استكمال الدوره واقسام حساسه جداااااااااا
جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لاخيك


----------



## الحالم (20 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مهندس محمد لكن عندي استفسار؟؟

"هذه الماكينه المزرده بالنظام لها القدره على انتاج اكثر من منتج اومن شغله على فرش واحد فى وقت واحد و من الممكن ان تكون العمليات مختلفه من شغله الى شغله اومتماثله "

كيف يكون ذلك ارجو التوضيح


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 يوليو 2006)

الحالم قال:


> مشكور مهندس محمد لكن عندي استفسار؟؟
> 
> "هذه الماكينه المزرده بالنظام لها القدره على انتاج اكثر من منتج اومن شغله على فرش واحد فى وقت واحد و من الممكن ان تكون العمليات مختلفه من شغله الى شغله اومتماثله "
> 
> كيف يكون ذلك ارجو التوضيح



وعليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اخي الحبيب الحالم جزا الله خيراً

ليست مزوده ولكن تعال ندرسها مع بعض 
اولاً فرش الماكينه ممكن ان يحمل اككثر من قطعه على المنجله تمام
ثانيا الماكينه بالاحداثيات ممكن ان تذهب العده فى اى مكان فى حدود احداثياتها يعنىمن الممكن الوصول الى اى قطعهمن القطع الموجوده على الفرش
ثالثاً من الممكن وهذاالكود فى الاكواد المستوى الثانى عمليه المرور يعنى ممكن ان ابرمج برنامج واحد و اجعل الماكينه ان تشغل القطعالموجودهكلها سوأ بتكرار البرنامج او عمل مرور 
رابعاً يمكننى ان اعطى داخل البرنامج احداثيات اخرى غير الاساسيه (zero machine ) و إن شاء الله سوف نتابعها فى الدورة
واى استفسار انا موجود


----------



## الحالم (23 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مهندس محمد علي التوضيح 
وافهم من كلامك ان القطع سيتم عملها بالتتابع علي نفس الفرش؟؟؟؟

ولكن هل ممكن من عمل اكتر من قطعة في وقت واحد وبوجود حامل سكين واحد ولكن مع اكتر من سكين؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالظاهر (23 يوليو 2006)

نتمنى ان يوجد جزء فى الدورة لتحديد وضع ال sensor


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

*re*

الاستاذ المهندس محمد اسماعيل 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل الدورة للمشغل على مكائن الـcnc او مبرمج على برامج الـcam ام الحلتان مع بعضهما البعض



شكراً


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 يوليو 2006)

الحالم قال:


> مشكور مهندس محمد علي التوضيح
> وافهم من كلامك ان القطع سيتم عملها بالتتابع علي نفس الفرش؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولكن هل ممكن من عمل اكتر من قطعة في وقت واحد وبوجود حامل سكين واحد ولكن مع اكتر من سكين؟؟؟
> ...





لا طبعاً لا يمكن هذا لان الكنترول على عده واحده​


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (24 يوليو 2006)

*re*



الحالم قال:


> مشكور مهندس محمد علي التوضيح
> وافهم من كلامك ان القطع سيتم عملها بالتتابع علي نفس الفرش؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولكن هل ممكن من عمل اكتر من قطعة في وقت واحد وبوجود حامل سكين واحد ولكن مع اكتر من سكين؟؟؟
> ...



اخي الكريم اعتقد انك تتكلم عن المخارط الناسخة وهي صنف كامل مختص في تشغيل عدة مشغولات في وقت واحد وذلك لوجود عدة حاملات اقلام اضافه الى القلم المرشد

ولكن مايتكلم عنه الاستاذ محمد اسماعيل هو فرش يحتوي اكثر من طاوله او اكثر من مثبت على طاولة واحده للعمل على القطع بالتتالي او انتقال القلم من قطعة الى اخرى في اثناء العمل وهذا مايقصدة الاستاذ محمد

ولدي ملف تصويري لعمل ماكنة توضح هذا الموضوع سوف احاول رفعه وسوف ابلغكم


اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## الحالم (25 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مهندس محمد علي الايضاحات

وايضا المهندس سالم الوحيشي مشكور جدا علي الايضاحات

وانا بانتظار ملف الفيديو 

تحياتي للجميع...


----------



## عبدة (27 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]مشكور والله ماقصرت بش مهندس [/frame]


----------



## smart_storm (27 يوليو 2006)

أولا أعتقدت أن الدور ة للمبتدئين والذين اول مرة يسمعون بهذه التقنية

أذ أنه توجد بعض المصطلحات لم أفهمها ربما لأني لست محتكا عمليا بهذه الماكينات

1- يمكن ربط عدة آلات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)مع بعضها على جهاز واحد مركزى

أرجو توضيح بسيط

2-هذه الماكينه المزوده بالنظام لا تعتمد اعتماداً كلياً على مهارت و خبرات الفنى مع ثبات جودة المنتج

الا يوجد برنامج يمكن كتابته ولهذا يتطلب شخص له دراية

3-انعدام نسبه التلف فيها

هل هذا اكيد " هذا سؤال وليس تشكيك "

4-هذه الماكينه المزرده بالنظام لها القدره على انتاج اكثر من منتج اومن شغله على فرش واحد فى وقت واحد و من الممكن ان تكون العمليات مختلفه من شغله الى شغله اومتماثله .


أولا لم افهم مامعني فرش :81: وأيضا ان كان هناك توضيح مبسط للجملة اكون شاكرا

شكرا لك علي رحابة صدرك


----------



## Ghazala_mea (28 يوليو 2006)

اخى سمارت اعتقد انها المستوى الاول واعتقد انها فى تطور الى مستويات اخرى


----------



## صناعية ولكن (28 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكوووووووور يا مهندس محمد اسماعيل على هذه البادرة الطيبة وانا بحيييك وانا واحد من المهندسين ما بعرف كيف يمكن ان نشكرك, وندعو لك بالتوفيق.....في عندي سؤال ما بعرف اذا سابق لاوانه.....ان بشتغل في مصنع ويوجد في المصنع ماكينة cnc من شركة finnpower ومحتاج اتعلم على برمجتها وهي تبرمج على برنامج jetcam واذا عندك اي معلومات عن البرنامج تقدر تفيدني فيها ان ممنون الك كتير واذا في دورات للبرنامج زودني فيها ولك الشكر.
مع تحياتي


----------



## ربيع محسن (30 يوليو 2006)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة


----------



## هشامم (31 يوليو 2006)

ياريت اخي الاعلا م بالميعا د وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

هل هناك دورات جديدة للتحكم الرقمي cnc


----------



## م/ الهيثم (6 أغسطس 2006)

*أنا أنتظر بشوق الدروس الجديدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ............. وبعد

أول : أود أن أشكر المهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعله في موازين حسناتك

ثانيا : عفوا مهندس محمد متى ستقوم بإكمال ما بدأته من الدروس...... فأنا متشوق جدا :2: لأتم هذه الدورة بإذن الله 


ويعطيك ألف عافية :12:


----------



## ربيع محسن (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً على المشاركة


----------



## عبدة (8 أغسطس 2006)

هاي شباب كيفكم وبذات المهندس محمد 
مشكور
باي


----------



## عبدالظاهر (17 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى من الله ان تحضر البرنامج سريعا وبارك الله فيك اخى محمد 
اخوك عبدالظاهر


----------



## محمد هندي (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ محمد الدورة رائعة جدا وارجو ان تعلمنا عن موضوع البرمجة d3 ليتم لنا متابعته وشكرا


----------



## م / محمود (23 أغسطس 2006)

*المهندس العزيز محمد اسماعيل*

المهندس العزيز محمد اسماعيل

تحية طيبة و بعد 

بالنسبة للمشاركة فى دورة البرمجة انا لا اعلم كيف وعندما ادخل على رابطها لا اجد اى جديد براجاء اعلامى بالدورة 
اما عنى فانا مبرمج cnc بلغات مختلفة و هى FAN21 , SIE810 وكل هذا على ماكينات EMCO
لذا اتمنى المشاركة و الافاد 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

اخي الحبيب اعتذر ولكن ادارة الملتقى لا تسمح بوضع البريد ان كنت تريد لتحدث مع المشرف فيما يختص بالدورة اوما يخص القسم فرجاء طرح الموضوع هنا على هذا الرابط وعلماً بان الموضوع لا يراه احد الا كاته والشرف
او مراسله المشرف على الرسائل الخاصه 
وانا ارحب بك إن شاء الله وانتظر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=31

مشرف القسم


----------



## امير شلبي (23 أغسطس 2006)

لا اعرف ميعاد للدورة ولا يوجد جديد لها علي الملتقي .................ارجو الافادة ومع جزيل الشكر .


----------



## م / محمود (24 أغسطس 2006)

*اسف*

السيد مشرف القسم 

تحية طيبة و بعد 

اعتذر على ما بد من بوضع الاميل فى المشاركة :80:


----------



## الباسم4 (28 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولاً اريد ان اشكرك على إقامت مثل هذة الدورات القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اما سوالي هو : انا خريج معهد تقني تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج ولم ندرس هذا النوع من الالات ولكن سمعنا بها وكان حلم انه احد مننا يتعلمها, اريد ان ابدا من البداية بهذة الدوره فاخبرني كيف جزاك الله خير.


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحكة الله وبركاته
عافاك الله يا اخي محمود على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
عندي بعض الاسئله 
* ورد في جملة التغلب على المشاكل السابقه( بالكامات )ما هي الكامات 
*في بند مزايا Cnc ذكرت انعدام نسبة التلف ... هل المقصود الاله ام المنتج ؟
ماهو الفرق بين Cnc & Plc?
اللهم ارحم ضعف هذه الامه امين


----------



## عبدالظاهر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير واتمنى ان نعمل على البرنامج او تضع البرنامج لنحاول العمل عليه مع المتابعة


----------



## switzerland (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب temo_love15
جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك الطيبه


----------



## switzerland (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك الطيبه


----------



## يحيـى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
أتسائل كيف أشترك بهذه الدورة فلم أراها الا اليوم


----------



## احمد كمال عواض (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي المهندس المختص بالدوره انا طالب بكليه الهندسه الالكترونيه(مصر)قسم الكترونيات صناعيه وتحكم الي هل الدوره مفيده لي ام لا وجزاك الله خيرا وبرجاء الرد السريع


----------



## أنس86 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد وان شاء الله ترى هذا المجهود في صفائح اعمالك .

عندي سؤال لوسمحت لي اريد ان اشتري مكنة بنظام cnc واريدها للاعمال الخشبية ارجو منك ان تقدم النصح او عن اي اسم مكنة يمكن ان اقتنيها 
اريد ان تعطيني رايك بهذه المكنة (XHM1224-f] 
على هذا الرابط www.xhy-neon.com


----------



## switzerland (20 سبتمبر 2006)

Thank you very much, 
can we have the cnc codes in arabic?


----------



## souad belkhir (27 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكر المهندس المشرف على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأدعو الله عز و جل أن يوفقه لكل خير


----------



## أنس86 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وين الرد لو سمحتوا


----------



## نورأ (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ محمد شكرا لكم على المجهود الرائع بخصوص الدورة . انا مشتركة جديدة في الموقع ولا اعلام هل بامكاني الاشتراك معكم او الحصول على الدروس على شكل ال pdf فايل او توفرها على شكل فلاشه وشكرا لكم مرة اخرى على تعاونكم معنا ووفقكم الله حدمة للعلم.


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وأدعوا الله ان يكثر من امثالك
اين تقع هذه الدورة فى المنتدى اخى الكريم


----------



## alkazm (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انني اسأل عن برنامج الرسم الهندسي الاتوكاد ودوره في التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) وكيفية تحويل الرسومات الهندسية الي لغة البرمجة وماذا تنصح الذين يجيدون استخدام الاتوكاد فقط وليس لديهم خبرة في لغات البرمجة والالكترونات والدوائر الكهربية.
وجزيت خير الجزاء.


----------



## حيدر نائل (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام انا عندي سؤال متى سوف يفتح باب التسجيل في دورة الcnc وذلك لاني بامس الحاجة لها لاني خريج هندسة الانتاج والمعادن الجامعة التكنلوجية( بغداد) واريد ان استفيد من خبرتكم في هذا المجال ارجو الرد وبارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم الطيبة المبذولة في هذا المنتدى المفيد واسال الله الموفقية والعافية للجميع .وشكرا
المهندس حيدر نائل


----------



## tigarsmsm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فى البدايه احب ان اشكرك على هذه الدوره المفيده :
احب ان اقول انه يوجد حتى الان مصانع تقوم باستخدام المكن Cn مثلا فى مصانع النسيج واحب ان اوضح ان هذه الشرائط تبرمج عن طريق النظام الثنائى.


----------



## حسام الدليمي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الى المهندس الغيور محمد اسماعيل حماك الله واسعدك واننا هنا برغم الاهوال المروعة لكنني ساتابع دورتكم وشرحكم فيها مااستطعت والله يحفظكم...


----------



## emad bakhit (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اود ان اقول لك توجد حتي الان مصانع تستخدم الالآت التقتيديه القديمه مثل مصانع النسيج و الخ00000


----------



## gama (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على تعاونكم ,,, الذى اوصى به سيد المرسلين ووفقكم الله وذاد من ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

smart_storm قال:


> أولا أعتقدت أن الدور ة للمبتدئين والذين اول مرة يسمعون بهذه التقنية
> 
> أذ أنه توجد بعض المصطلحات لم أفهمها ربما لأني لست محتكا عمليا بهذه الماكينات
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كيف الحال اخي فى الله smart_storm 
انا اسف على التأخير فى الرد وذلك لانني كنت مُتغيب لفتره عن المٌلتقى

اولاً اخي فى الله 

يمكن ربط عدة آلات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)مع بعضها على جهاز واحد مركزى
التوضيح نعم اخي يوجد و DNC و هو اختصار الى Direct Numerical 
Control
و هذا النظام هو جهاز كمبيوتر واحد بتحكم فى اكثر من ماكينه ذات التحكم الرقمي بإستخدم الحاسوب


هذه الماكينه المزوده بالنظام لا تعتمد اعتماداً كلياً على مهارت و خبرات الفنى مع ثبات جودة المنتج

نعم و انا وضحت ذلك ليس له خبره ليس معناه انه لا يوجد لديه درايا ولكن هو يعلم اساسيات الانتاج و لاكن لابد ان يكون مفكر لان بعض الشريكات تطلب الخبره 5 سنوات فى مجال معين او على ماكينه معينه ولكن هنا لا يتطلب الخبره ولكن يتطلب الذكر سرعه البديه و الخ

انعدام نسبه التلف فيها

نعم لوجود الdry run و ال simulation و انعدام نسبه التلف هذا نسبياً 
و لكن انا كنت اعمل على شغله فى ماكينه تعليميه و كانت القطعه مسبوكه و كان السبك رديئ و كان من الممكن ان يؤثر على الماكينه 

هذه الماكينه المزرده بالنظام لها القدره على انتاج اكثر من منتج اومن شغله على فرش واحد فى وقت واحد و من الممكن ان تكون العمليات مختلفه من شغله الى شغله اومتماثله .

الفرش هنا الجزء الحامل للمنجله و الشغله و حجم الفرش من حجم الماكينه و قدرتها على عمل المشغولات ذات الاطوال و الاحجام الكبيره و كلمه فرش مصطلح السوف 

و جزاك الله خير و اسف مره اخرى على التأخير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

الباسم4 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولاً اريد ان اشكرك على إقامت مثل هذة الدورات القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
> اما سوالي هو : انا خريج معهد تقني تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج ولم ندرس هذا النوع من الالات ولكن سمعنا بها وكان حلم انه احد مننا يتعلمها, اريد ان ابدا من البداية بهذة الدوره فاخبرني كيف جزاك الله خير.



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل اتبع الدوره و ابدأ بالمستوى الاول


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

احمد كمال عواض قال:


> اخي المهندس المختص بالدوره انا طالب بكليه الهندسه الالكترونيه(مصر)قسم الكترونيات صناعيه وتحكم الي هل الدوره مفيده لي ام لا وجزاك الله خيرا وبرجاء الرد السريع




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل نحن لا ندرس الية هذه الماكينه ولكن نحن ندرس برمجه تشغيل المعادن عليها ولكن انت ممكن ان تفيدنا و تبحث فيها و تصنع لنا مُحاضرات فيها و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

أنس86 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد وان شاء الله ترى هذا المجهود في صفائح اعمالك .
> 
> عندي سؤال لوسمحت لي اريد ان اشتري مكنة بنظام cnc واريدها للاعمال الخشبية ارجو منك ان تقدم النصح او عن اي اسم مكنة يمكن ان اقتنيها
> اريد ان تعطيني رايك بهذه المكنة (XHM1224-f]
> على هذا الرابط www.xhy-neon.com



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله انا اسف على التأخير ولكن اخي ليس لدى الخبره الكافيه بالمكائن حالياً اعتذر لا استطيع ان افيدك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

switzerland قال:


> Thank you very much,
> can we have the cnc codes in arabic?



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله 
تابع هذه الدوره المستوى الثاني يشرح الاكواد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43647
و لكن نصيحه لابد من الاطلاع على المستوى الاول


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

نورأ قال:


> الاخ محمد شكرا لكم على المجهود الرائع بخصوص الدورة . انا مشتركة جديدة في الموقع ولا اعلام هل بامكاني الاشتراك معكم او الحصول على الدروس على شكل ال pdf فايل او توفرها على شكل فلاشه وشكرا لكم مرة اخرى على تعاونكم معنا ووفقكم الله حدمة للعلم.




تابعها و إن شاء الله سوف تحصل على كُتيب لها


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)

alkazm قال:


> اخي محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انني اسأل عن برنامج الرسم الهندسي الاتوكاد ودوره في التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) وكيفية تحويل الرسومات الهندسية الي لغة البرمجة وماذا تنصح الذين يجيدون استخدام الاتوكاد فقط وليس لديهم خبرة في لغات البرمجة والالكترونات والدوائر الكهربية.
> وجزيت خير الجزاء.



اخي فى الله يوجد برامج كثيره تحول من ملفات الاوتو كاد الى برنامج 
و لكن تُحول امتداد dxf حتيث انك ممكن ان تحول هذا الملف الى txt و يوجد به كل المعلومات عن الرسمه اللى انت رسمتها من الابعاد و .............الخ 
جرب و قولي و لو احتجت شيئ بلغني


----------



## محمدحسكل (9 فبراير 2007)

*اخي محمد بارك الله فيك وزاد شأنك وجعلك من الصالحين والعلماء .*


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (9 فبراير 2007)

محمدحسكل قال:


> *اخي محمد بارك الله فيك وزاد شأنك وجعلك من الصالحين والعلماء .*



اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين 
اللهم اجل كل شباب الاسلام زخراً له اللهم علمنا يا رب ما لا نعلم و ذكرنا يا رب ما نسيناه و اجعل هذه الدوره فى ميزان حسنات كل من انتفع بها 

اخي فى الله جزاك الله خيراً 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## a7med4u (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
أخى الكريم لقد ذكرت انك تعمل فى مجال الكام
أرجو منك بعض المعلومات عن برنامج unigraphics مدى انتشاره و مدى كفائته و هل هو برنامج منتشر بالنسبه لسوق برامج الكام
حيث انه معروض على و ظيفه ان اعمل مصمم على هذا البرنامج أرجو منك الرد و مساعدتى فى فهم سوق و مستقبل هذا البرنامج
بانتظار ردك ضرورى
بارك الله بك و نفع بك الأمه


----------



## المخترع الصغير (8 مارس 2007)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## الحالم (24 مارس 2007)

تحيه طيبه للجميع

اود ان اسال عن برامج المحاكاه الخاصه ب Cnc هل سوف يكون لها نصيب خلال الدورة؟:81: 

شكرا :55:


----------



## محمد صبحي خليل (24 مارس 2007)

:81: :55: السلامه عليكم 
ارجو لو في احد عند برامج عن cncاو تعليم او شرح 
الجي كود المستخدمه في البرامج
وشكرا جدا


----------



## محمد صبحي خليل (13 أبريل 2007)

انا عضو جديد ولا اعلم عن الدوره ارجو التوضيح
moor_tiger


----------



## محمد صبحي خليل (13 أبريل 2007)

:81:


محمد صبحي خليل قال:


> انا عضو جديد ولا اعلم عن الدوره ارجو التوضيح
> 
> moor_tiger[/quoe
> لو سحت اريد ايه برامج عن cncاو كتب بخصوص هذا الموضوع اعمل فنيcncارجو الفدهه]


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (27 أبريل 2007)

كثر الله من امثالك اخي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2007)

*اخي فى الله نشوان الاشرم 
و كل الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله خيراً *


----------



## الفارس المغوار (19 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز في الله
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً أحب أن أعبر عن إعجابي الشديد بالمشروع
و أتمني من الله العلي القدير أن يكلله بالنجاح
و يا حبذا لو ضممتموني فيها حتي أسعد بتنهل العلم معكم

و أدعوا الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسانتكم

للتعريف عن نفسي أخوكم مبرمج Cnc 
حاصل علي دبلوم في الخراطة و دبلوم في الفريز بتوفيق من الله


----------



## samy246 (25 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## fareed (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ايها الاحباب

أريد منكم برنامجا أستطيع تنصيبه على الكمبيوتر في مجال التحكم عن طريق الكمبيوتر
للانارة المنزلية أو الابواب الخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## fareed (7 أغسطس 2007)

لماذا لا يرد علي أحد أليس أحد هناك


----------



## Engr_Rami (20 أغسطس 2007)

god bless you all


----------



## Engr_Rami (20 أغسطس 2007)

i'd like to learn about cnc can you help me please


----------



## التواتي (29 أغسطس 2007)

أخي محمد هل بالإمكان طبع الدروس على ورق لتسهيل مذاكرتها 
وجزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك


----------



## فاتح روما (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل محمد بن إسماعيل 
شكر الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين
لا تنسو المجاهدين من صالح دعاؤكم


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوه جميعاً جزاكم الله خيراً و اسكنكم الله فسيح جناته

الأخ الفاضل twati
انا اعد الآن سأكملة المستوى الثاني والمستوى الثالث للدورة و إن شاء الله احاول تغير النظام للافضل فى طريقة الشرح و إن شاء الله سيتم عمل كتاب للدورة على الموقع 
وجزاك مثله



twati قال:


> أخي محمد هل بالإمكان طبع الدروس على ورق لتسهيل مذاكرتها
> وجزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

انا نفسى اشارك معكم فى الدوره الى فوق من ممتزه دى انا عندى رنامج cncمن الشركه الالمانيه emco.....................ياريت حد يقولى ارفعه ازى على الملتقى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الحبيب ارجو يمكنك رفعه على مواقع الرفع او ارساله لي على بريدي وارفعه وارسل لك الرابط


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شعبانكو قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود




جزاك الله خبراً أخي شعبانكو 
وأنتظر المزيد قريباً إن شاء الله


----------



## عدنان علي الغرياني (22 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز م. محمد بن إسماعيل 
ممكن صيغة للملف ببرنامج pdf أو word


----------



## مهند المالكي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك مهندس محمد ارجو انقاذي في في كتاب او تقرير عن CNC part programming


----------



## خالددددددد (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
نفع الله بك وبعلمك وسدد خطاك
نتمنى ان تعود وتكمل المسيرة
بعون الله
وشكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى النافع


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (21 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المغترب4 (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز الاستاذ محمد بن اسماعيل 
ارجوا مساعدتي انا طالب ماجستير اريد اتساعدني بتوضيح بعض الامور على الcnc اريد برامج جاهزه مع الشرح على جي كود اريد اعرف كيفية البرمجة اي كيف استخدام cad/cam. هل بالامكان استخدام معادلة منحني لانجاز العمل اريد رسم شكل لولبي ثنائي الابعاد باستخدام معادلة معينه 
ارجوك رد على على اليمل 
china200876***********


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (26 أبريل 2008)

بجد بارك الله فيك موضوع والله مش يتقدر بفلوس ولا باى شىء لانوا من المواضيع الجديده العصرية 
اخوك م/ محمد عبد العزيز مهندس تصميم وانتاج ميكانيكى 
لو من الامكن ناخد امثله لشكل معين او شغله ونبنى الكود الخاص بها
وايضا طلب اخر يوجد اكثر من لغه لوجود اكثر من موديل للماكينات مثل فانوك وغيرها اتعطش لمعرفتهم كلهم
السلام مسك الختام


----------



## سامح جلال عبده (26 أبريل 2008)

م.محمد بن إسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كيف الحال اخوتى الاحباب
> يمكنكمهنا وضع اى استفسارات او اى اسئله حول الدورة و إن شاء الله سوف نجاوب عليها
> اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم و ينفعنى بهذه الدورة وان تكون ميسرة إن شاء الله
> و السلام عليم ورحمه الله وبركاته


جميل جدا جدا


----------



## الشيخ الرئيس (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي م. محمد ، نحن نود المشاركة معكم ونكون مشتركين فعالين ، ولكن طبيعة العمل تجعلنا قليلا متواجدين ، ارجو ان تكون الفائدة تشمل الجميع ، لان هذا العمل هو لوجه الله تعالى وجزاكم الله خيرا، واقصد بالفائدة هي ان نحصل على الملفات أو الكتب الخاصة بالشرح ، لكي يكون الاجر اعظم .
اخي محمد بالنسبة للمستويات الاخرى ماذا عنها هل سنرى بشائر خير حول تتمة الدروس ؟
شكرا لكم جميعا واسال الله ان يجعل كل حرف يطبع في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

>>سبحان الله وبحمده<<​
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مسعوود (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الشيخ الرئيس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي م. محمد ، نحن نود المشاركة معكم ونكون مشتركين فعالين ، ولكن طبيعة العمل تجعلنا قليلا متواجدين ، ارجو ان تكون الفائدة تشمل الجميع ، لان هذا العمل هو لوجه الله تعالى وجزاكم الله خيرا، واقصد بالفائدة هي ان نحصل على الملفات أو الكتب الخاصة بالشرح ، لكي يكون الاجر اعظم .
> اخي محمد بالنسبة للمستويات الاخرى ماذا عنها هل سنرى بشائر خير حول تتمة الدروس ؟
> شكرا لكم جميعا واسال الله ان يجعل كل حرف يطبع في ميزان حسناتكم


 

نطلب كما طلب اخينا الكريم الشيخ الرئيس بارك الله فيكم يابش مهندس.


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## العريضي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا احب ان ادعو لكم بالتوفيق لما هو صلاح للمسلمين لاننا نحتاج الى الدعاء كثيرا وبعدها الشكر لله على هذه الاخوة الصادقة انشاء الله والشكر لك يا اخي الكريم واريد منك يااخي طلب صغير هل من الممكن ان يتم شرح كيفية الربط الميكانيكي او ارسال على الاميل الخاص بي hasn_alkize***********


----------



## eslam.m.a (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم وعليكم علي هذا المجهود الطيب ....
بس لو سمحت كان عندي سؤال ... 
هل مهندس كهرباء باور متخصص في الكنترول يستطيع أن يتابع هذه الدورة أيضا؟؟ أم أن الcnc 
مهم فقط لمهندسي الميكانيكا ؟؟ .... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hassoni62 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ايصار جعفر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## proeng86 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اريد الاشتراك ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارجو المساعده


----------



## ابن مصر الحرة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*استفسار بيسط !!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

تحية تقدير واحترام لكل اعضاء المنتدى و اخص بالذكر المهندس / محمد اسماعيل و ارجوا منك يا استاذ محمد ان توضح لى الاسئلة الاتية :

انا حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة ولعدم توافر العمل المناسب قررت ان اتعلم خراطة المعادن عن طريق احد الورشة التى تمتلك مخرطة عادية .
وبعد متابعتى للدورة التى تقدمها احببت موضوع العمل على cnc خصوصا انى من هواة البرمجة بلغة الفجوال بيسك واجيد البرمجة بهذة اللغة .

السؤال الان هل يمكنى فعلا ان اعمل على ماكينة cnc مع انى حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة ولم ادرس الهندسة ؟ ام اقتصر على التدريب على الخراطة العادية ؟

ارجو الايضاح


----------



## abushadi (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مساء الخير 
تحية تقدير واحترام لكل اعضاء المنتدى و اخص بالذكر المهندس محمد اسماعيل و ارجوا منك يا استاذ محمد ان توضح لى الاسئلة الاتية :

1:ارجو التكرم بمساعدة في شرح كيفية التصميم على برنامج artcam لاعمال الحفر على الخشب او اي معلومات تشرح اوامر برنامج artcam وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## johinaa (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا شكرااا جزيلا على هذاالمجهود الرائع وكافـــئـــــك الله وشفاك وعفاك
ثانيا اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين النظام النسبى و المطلق
وشكرااااااا


----------



## رومنس فلسطين (25 مارس 2010)

اشكركم على الموضوع بس انا الي طلب اصغير يارب اتساعدوني في انا بشتغل على ماكنة biesse rover 346 لى الحفر على الخشب بتمنا توضيح على انو كيف اصلح الماكنه وكيف اجيب كتب الاخطاء الي بتضهر عندي من الانترنت وبدي برنامج مساعد على الكمبيوتر العادي وهي و ديل 98 الماكنة والف شكر


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي المجهودات الرائعه


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (26 مارس 2010)

many thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## Ahmed Aboukila (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو الباسل انور (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا الموضوع
وإذا سمحت لي استاذي الفاضل بسؤال عن الفرق بين علم ال plc و cnc وذلك برمجة النظام لعمل شغلة محددة وبكمية محددة في زمن محدد
شكراً


----------



## khalidE (10 مايو 2010)

لدي استفسار ماهو الفرق بين التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب(cnc) في ميدان الصناعة و ميدان الاشهار الصناعي بالاضافة الى ذلك هل يمكن ان تقوم الة (cnc) واحدة بجميع الوظائف


----------



## كريسبو العرب (12 مايو 2010)

*بحاجة الى مساعدة*

السلام عليكم
سجلت بالمنتدى بسبب التحديد الفجائي لمقابلةال (سي ان سي) غدا الخميس علني اجد تمرينا يساعدني في اتمام مشروعي .
وبحثت في اغلب الاقسام ولم اجد ما يلبي حاجتي سوا فهم الشرح المذكور في دورة(المستوى الثاني) لذلك من عنده تمارين في هذه المادة يضعها في المنتدى اذا كان ممكن 
وجزاكم الله الخير سواء كان موجود او لا 
التمرين عبارة عن قطعة بسيطة يتم عن تشغيلها عن طريق مكنة ال
والمطلوب كتابة اوامر تشغيل هذه القطعة مع مراعاة احداثيات نقاط مراحل التشغيل وذكر المرحلة الاولى وهي تسوية السطح بالاضافة الى ذكر ادوات القطع المستخدمة.
وعلى اية حال المهم اني اسقفدت وصرت عضوا في هذا المنتدى 
اذاكان هناك رد اتمنى ان يكون في هذا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## salamaemam (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي مجهوداتك واود ان تقبلوني في اقرب دورة cnc


----------



## زاهد الربيعي (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لم اكن اعرف هذا الموقع الا بعد 2008 
والدورة بدات 2006
كيف يمكن الاشتراك
والحصول على الملحقات في الدورة 
انا مهندس كهرباء لكن مهتم جدا cnc


----------



## الياس صديق البيئة (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم في هذا المجهود و جزاكم الله خيرا 
أتمنى أن تكمل الأجزاء المتبقية لأني متشوق لأكمال معرفتي بالتحكم العددي 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## a_elbaset (5 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22108#ixzz1lUXQTvIM

شاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمدكوم
أشكر المهندس المشرف على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأدعو الله عز و جل أن يوفقه لكل خير
لدي سؤال ولو أظن انه سابق لأوانه : هل يوجد في الدورة تطبيق عملي أو تمارين يمكن ان تفيد المشترك؟


----------



## am123go (5 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من القائمين على الدورة وضع ملف الـ pdf الخاص بالدورة لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع وكذلك لكي يتمكن من لم يشترك في الدوره ان يستفيد من هذه الدورة 
واسئل الله العليم ان ينفعني واياكم بما علمنا انه على كل شي قدير​


----------



## hounter (23 مارس 2012)

يعطيييييييييييييك الف عافية وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abdullabajaber (20 يونيو 2012)

اخوانى 
ومنك نستفيد
جزاكم الله عنا الف خير


----------

